# Kreepfest Halloweekends Trip



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)

_Kreepfest Halloweekends Trip_
September 25, 2010​
Join midwestern haunt-heads and the Festers of Kreep at our annual Worlds of Fun Halloweekends Trip on the last Saturday in September. A chance to take one last plunge into the fun and fright before October comes and our own haunts demand our undivided attention.

The morning brings rides and fun. Take the kids to Camp Snoopy where Charlie Brown, Linus, Lucy and the rest of the Peanuts gang gather to await the Great Pumpkin. Visit Hexaba's Hogwash for spooky stories. Stop by The House on Boo Hill, a chilling haunt just right for the little goblin in your life. Looking for more grown-up fun? You can visit Witch Doctor's Revenge or Digger's Used Coffin Lot, see Skullduggery - a mix of pirates and magic you'll never forget. Or perhaps slip off to view the zombie music stylings of the kids of Meat Cleaver High as they bring you the moldiest of oldies. Not a show person? How about the rides? From high thrill roller coasters like Mamba and Prowler to the thrill of Fury of the Nile or Spinning Dragons.

When the sun descends though, the cheery face melts away as the Overlord calls forth his minions to spread their darkness throughout the park. Some will wander without aim, seeking new blood where they can find it. Others will return to their homes. Nine haunts that dare you to survive them.

~*Bloodshed* - A slaughterhouse where they're dying to meat you!
~*Dominion of Doom* - A gothic cemetary whose newly woken residents are restless indeed.
~*Outlaws Revenge* - The ghosts of Boot Hill Cemetary rise to deal with the interlopers who would desicrate their resting place. 
~*Asylum Island* - Where if you're crazy enough to venture in, you're far too insane to ever be let out again.
~*Lore of the Vampire* - Dracula and his brides have slumbered a century. Now they wake with a hunger unrivaled. Venture underground to Club Blood where human victims are drained of their life to nourish the children of the night.
~*Master McCarthy's Doll Factory* ~ A madman has turned his victims into living dolls for his twisted enjoyment. Will you find your way out safely or wind up another toy on his shelf?
~*FrightZone* - Dare you enter this shadowy no-man's land where the souls of the damned are trapped forever in the mists of time?
~*CarnEvil* - Cadever craving clowns and crazy carnies beckon you to dare your soul. Twisted games await if you're brave enough to step up. 
~*Corn Stalkers* - They say the farmhands went mad and made a thousand scarecrows to keep away trespassers. But that was a long time ago. Who can say now what is wandering between the rows?

We're planning on meeting at the front gate at 10:30 AM and spending the whole day. We'll be buying the Joe Cool Backyard BBQ. Package Includes Single Park Admission and an amazing all-you-can-eat meal featuring:

- Sliced smoked brisket in BBQ sauce, fried chicken, hot dogs 
- Baked beans, potato salad, potato chips, rolls and butter, pickle spears
- Chocolate chip cookies 
- Assorted Pepsi beverages

In addition you can get the all-you-want-to-drink wristbands. Show the band at almost any drink seller for free Pepsi products all day long!

All-You-Can-Eat BBQ dinner PLUS entry - 36.77* +
Wristbands - 5.47 each. =
42.24 Total (tax incl.)

To take advantage, call the Worlds of Fun offices at 816-303-5135 to order by phone (9 am - 5 pm daily) and your package will be mailed via UPS (10+ days in advance) or held at Guest Relations at the park on the day of your visit.

We hope to see you there!

* Those who have a pass to W.O.F. already 
can get the BBQ for just 9.99 plus tax!
​


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, this just sounds too good. I missed Kreepfest... I gotta try like hell to make this one.


----------

